
Ask HN: Best apps, hardware, services for seniors? - trekking101
My parents are aging and I know I can help them in any number of areas--streamlining healthcare&#x2F;Medicare choices, medication management, general help, elder legal services, landline with TTY, online banking, on-demand help, mobile phone, computer, etc...<p>What&#x27;s totally clear to me is my parents are able to screw up what I see as impossible to screw up, so suggestions based on experience are the most welcome!
======
brudgers
My take based on aging parents:

\+ Physical accommodations are practical and available via the accessibility
features of most modern desktop and mobile operating systems.

\+ Cognitively, there's not much that can be done because the impediments are
largely recent conventions [e.g. the hamburger menu] and a lifetime of habits
[e.g. using the telephone to contact customer support].

\+ Culturally, healthcare, legal services, banking, etc. are not converging on
a single set of standards. This means systems are unfamiliar and older people
recognize their high probability for mistakes using them. So they stick to
what the know is likely to reduce risk. E.g. paying bills by physical checks
in envelopes.

All of that is ok as far as I'm concerned.

Good luck.

